# Issue with dog walks



## Danny1967 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi

We are on a steep learning curve with our 14 week Cockapoo - Lola.
She is a an adorable, excitable and fussy little girl when meeting new people but seems to very timid when she sees or even hears other dogs. 

We took her out for her first walks last week and there was no evidence of this behaviour, however since the week end she is reluctant to walk away from the house and needs constant encouragement both verbally and with treats to walk. When we turn for home though she is completely different, tugging on the lead to get home as quickly as possible.

We are going to her first puppy class later this week and expect her to be a big wuss, but hope it will show her that other dogs are not something to be afraid of. Other than this can anyone suggest any other methods to encourage her to walk better?

Thanks

Danny


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The world can be scary for babies so just let her take her time.

Take her to places and let her just sit and watch for a while without needing her to do anything.

At puppy class if she is worried and does not want to go near the other pups that is fine - just let her set the pace. At the puppy class we do it is not unusual for a pup to want to sit under a chair the first week and not venture out much - again that is fine and if she wants to hide just let her. Encourage her out but do not force her.


----------



## Danny1967 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for the reassurance. I shall post and update after our first puppy class.

Danny


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck - if the people running the training try to make your dog interact when it really does not want to I strongly recommend leaving and finding somewhere else to take them


----------



## Danny1967 (Mar 13, 2018)

Lola was a little star, when we got there she wanted to play with other puppies until they wanted to play with her and then hid behind my legs. By the end of the session she had made friends with a Jack Russell and wasn't fazed by a barking Maltese on the other side of us. When she was introduced to other puppies in a circle she was little timid but with a little encouragement was having a good sniff around them.

Just need to transfer this new found confidence to our walks as she was again reluctant to leave our street this morning.

Danny


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent - well done


----------

